# Visio 2003 - black points on my drawing



## pupsaa (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi! I have a problem, on my Visio drawing I have these small black points I don't know how to get rid of. Can someone help me? :4-dontkno 

Here is the drawing:










And here is a zoom of an area where the black points are:


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

they denote the relationships ie 1 to many, many to many etc. your current settings have all your relationships set to many to many ie . to .


----------

